# Leggings



## AmourAnnette (Feb 13, 2011)

I know there are people that are completely against wearing tops with leggings that aren't long enough to cover the "crotch" area, while others don't have a problem with it.

How do you feel about this? Are you pro-crotch or do you wear long tops/sweaters/dresses to cover that area?

Example:

Crotch                                                   





No crotch


----------



## katana (Feb 13, 2011)

I am very uncomfortable wearing shorter tops with leggings that "hug" that area.

I only wear longer tops. I like the look of it better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Plus I've heard guys make rude "camel toe" remarks about other girls when they go by.


----------



## llehsal (Feb 13, 2011)

Definitely longer tops.  Like Katana I hate that camel toe joke and I don't ever want that joke to be on me.


----------



## allthingsbeauty (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree with all of you.

And although Halle Berry is gorgeous I don't think even she can pull off the crotch on show look, in my opinion.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 13, 2011)

Providing the leggings actually fit, we shouldn't get a view of the Polterwang. If they fit, you don't need a long shirt to cover the crotch or rear end.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 13, 2011)

Definately no crotch.


----------



## Kitytize (Mar 28, 2011)

I prefer longer tops, even though I do think Halle looks quite hot!


----------



## Saints (Apr 16, 2011)

Definetly no crotch! In my opinion leggins should be used like tights, not like pants


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 16, 2011)

Definitely no crotch for myself as well I love the look in the second pic, a longer top or dress even paired with a high waist belt and some nice heels completes the look, I think Halle or anyone for that matter should only wear work out clothes while actually working out!! :S

LMAO Maris I can see Halle's polterwang!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 19, 2011)

No crotch is definitely better (imo), but crotch can be ok so long as the leggings are thick and dark (so they don't really show things you don't want to advertise to the rest of the world). lol.


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 19, 2011)

I think it's just a good idea to keep the good china in the cabinet and only pull it out for speacial company!  That's just the way my Momma taught me.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

seeing girls wearing leggings with short shirt makes me shudder


----------



## ls820 (May 8, 2011)

urgh i'm anti crotch. it looks sooooo bad sometimes! i admire girls with long skinny legs who can pull off crotch leggings.


----------



## janetgriselle (May 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Saints* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definetly no crotch! In my opinion leggins should be used like tights, not like pants



Exactly. There's no way I'd wear them as a substitute for pants.


----------

